# Best experiences purchasing Alden shoes



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

I know this is a topic that has come up on numerous occasions in various threads on the forum. I am hoping we might consolidate here. 

Many have had great experiences at particular locations and other places have been not so great. 

feel free to discuss the places you feel are best: where do the sales people fit you the best, where is customer service the most pleasant, best price, best selection.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Best - The Shoe Mart in Norwalk. These guys are old school.

Worst - Alden on Madison Ave NYC. Guy sold be the shoes he had, not what fit and was cranky when I took them back the same day.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

Around Philadelphia, Sherman Bros. is hard to beat for selection and price.


----------



## PeterW (May 14, 2004)

Drop in on the Shoemart on the way down 95.


----------



## chacend (Mar 4, 2008)

Alden in DC has been great to me, both associates provide excellent service and will definitely fit you properly. Other than San Francisco, DC is the only company owned store.

While I have never bought from him (yet), Tom at Leather Soul has amazing Customer Service and is great to deal with. They also come up with some great creations.


----------



## jfkemd (Jul 11, 2007)

bought my shoes from John Helmer in Portland, Oregon.
great experience


----------



## donk93953 (Feb 8, 2007)

Purchased a pair of Chukas at Texas Clothier in Austin, Texas.
Service was first rate. I needed the shoes/boots for a trip to China. 

Shoes were terrible...gave them away. ( see thread....Alden Shoes...Well, uh, I'm Not Overwhelmed)
BUT I visit Texas Clothier every time I am in Austin.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

I've purchased Aldens from Shoemart, John Helmer in my home city of Portland, Sherman Brothers of Philly, and Leather Soul in Honolulu, and most recently Beverly Hills.

My first two pairs were from *John Helmer*. Bottom line, I have no business in Barrie Lasted Alden shoes, period. Although I will continue to be a customer of John Helmer I will not be purchasing any more Aldens from them. I didn't expect them to take back $1100.- worth of shoes but I should not have been told that they were likely to break in just fine with some time. They did not break in just fine and I ended up giving them to a friend. (Even after I attended a trunk show and met Alden's west coast representative who sent them back to Mass. for "Re-lasting." It didn't work and my feet hurt so bad after wearing them it would take a week or two before I could attempt to wear them again)

*Shoemart* seconds have worked out just fine and they have prompt service. No quibble with them. Shoemart has one heck of a nice website! For shoe and clothing stores their website is, in my opinion, the benchmark.

*Sherman Brothers* have been great to deal with. I've only purchased one pair of Aldens from them. But because of their great service I have purchased several other items and I'll be a customer for years to come. (God willing!) Today I ordered a pair of these:

https://www.sebago.com/US/en-US/Pro...0M/0/Men/Footwear/New-Arrivals/Mens/Fairhaven

*Alden of Carmel: *I cannot say enough bad things about Adam and his business practices. Do a search and my, as well as others, comments will speak for themselves.

And the best for last, Tom Park of *Leather Soul*. Tom was the first Alden dealer to ask me what shoes I owned that have worked well. After trying a pair or two in different lasts I got my first pair of Aldens that *really fit*!
As a result my 14th and 15th pairs of Alden shoes from Tom will ship out Tuesday. (Some whiskey shell NST's and some Grant lasted scotch grained wings) On a trip to Honolulu for business Tom and his staff treated me like family.

My five centavos,


----------



## PeterW (May 14, 2004)

+1. Can't wait to order from Tom. I love his single sole versions, like the single sole PTB and V-Tip.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

Brooks Brothers. I bought a pair of LHSs at the local store, which had a factory defect that I discovered only after a couple of weeks of wear. They took the defective pair back, no questions asked, and obtained for me a _perfect_ replacement pair within 48 hours.

The people at Shoemart and Sherman Brothers have always been very responsive to me - they deserve the business! I haven't purchased Aldens from Tom at Leather Soul, but I believe he would offer a similarly high level of customer service.

Todd's at North Star Mall in San Antonio had a couple of guys who really knew the Alden line and all the different fits. I used to buy my black Alden wingtips there back in the 1980s. I'm sure my regular salivation over their 986s turned into the store's inside joke! Alas, Todd's has been but a memory for over a decade, and their old digs have been transformed into an Abercrombie & Fitch. . .


----------



## well-kept (May 6, 2006)

I can add my voice to praising Ed and Joe at Shoemart in Norwalk. I have purchased several pair of Aldens from them with great pleasure. 

And I would also like to praise Ben at Citi Shoes on Park avenue in NYC. A few years ago I ordered a pair from him over the phone. After wearing them for a couple of weeks a flaw developed. I called Ben, who asked me to send him the shoes. He sent them back to the Alden factory where they were repaired free and delivered to my door, without any charge whatsoever. That's a rare level of personal service that might easily have been avoided by another retailer.

I have yet to deal with Tom but now that they've opened in L.A. I will surely stop by sometime soon. I've heard only the best things about him and his stores.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Alden Shop in San Francisco was very helpful, in person and on the phone. Just got some chukkas from ShoeMart, and they shipped as fast as anyone I've dealt with for any item


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

127.72 MHz said:


> *Alden of Carmel: *I cannot say enough bad things about Adam and his business practices. Do a search and my, as well as others, comments will speak for themselves.
> 
> My five centavos,


Can you elaborate on this? I'd be interested to hear your impressions.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

I have great satisfaction purchasing from Tom (LeatherSoul), Alden SF and Shoemart. I'd heartily recommend all three to anyone.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

closerlook said:


> Can you elaborate on this? I'd be interested to hear your impressions.


I'd really rather not go too far into detail. It's an understatement to say it's all been hashed over. Use the search function.

Reader's Digest version, Adam at Alden of Carmel *only* does business via e-mail. No phone calls, *period*. Per my post in this thread I had a very difficult time finding a fit in various Alden lasts. (I'm a C in most lasts)

I was ready to pull the trigger on roughly $1100.- worth of shoes. I politely asked that he call me or allow me to call him to iron out a few details rather than continue our week to ten day e-mail merry go round. Adam was having none of it making no exception in his strict policy of only communicating via e-mail,...

So began my strict policy of not spending money with someone who will not talk to me on the phone for five minutes. 

That's it.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

^^^ absolutely fair on your part.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

I cannot speak enough praises for Alden SF, DC, and Sherman Brothers.

I look forward to working with LS.


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

127.72 MHz said:


> So began my strict policy of not spending money with someone who will not talk to me on the phone for five minutes.


I'm with you, Aldens are so hard to buy (anywhere) I don't even bother anymore.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

Giesche Shoes in Glen Ellyn, Illinois. Gary Giesche will fit you perfectly and will order anything you need. He is a true professional and Alden should be proud to have them carrying the brand.


----------



## PeterW (May 14, 2004)

I also had a great experience at Alden DC. Flew into town and surprised my father there (my brother drove him to the store, dad not knowing the destination). His was treated like a king as he picked out 2 pairs (tassels and cap toe bals) for his 70th. He ended taking one back a few days later for a different size and the great treatment continued. 

Now, if I could only convince the old man to wear his Aldens every day I'd be happy. He puts them on the shelf, taken down for special occasions only. I often tell him these are not shoes to baby, but he wants to keep them (and the memory of the surprise) special.


----------



## bd79cc (Dec 20, 2006)

dks202 said:


> I'm with you, Aldens are so hard to buy (anywhere) I don't even bother anymore.


For easy-to-buy Aldens locally, drive out to The Shops at La Cantera, walk over to Brooks Brothers, and ask for Denise. She'll show you what they have in the way of LHSs, tassels, and PTBs. Failing that, talk to Larry at Satel's in Alamo Heights. They lean towards black calfskin in the Aldens they carry, but they know the lasts.


----------



## Dragoon (Apr 1, 2010)

Sort of a random thought but I have bought all three pair of my Aldens from the Alden Shop in San Francisco. The last pair actually shipped from D.C., so I assume they "share" inventory. Be aware that their online inventory is not necessarily up to date.

Although I have not had to test their customer service, they have been very helpful in general.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Dragoon said:


> Sort of a random thought but I have bought all three pair of my Aldens from the Alden Shop in San Francisco. The last pair actually shipped from D.C., so I assume they "share" inventory. Be aware that their online inventory is not necessarily up to date.
> 
> Although I have not had to test their customer service, they have been very helpful in general.


The Alden Shop in San Francisco is an Alden Factory Store, as is the D.C. store. So they do in fact share inventory,...

I'm not sure how many stores the Alden factory operates beyond the two you've mentioned.

My best,


----------



## YoungClayB (Nov 16, 2009)

I only have one pair of Alden's and they were a special order from Alden's NYC store (cigar shell PTB in size 8AA). It was a very strange ordering experience, I basically called them, told them what I wanted, and gave them my credit card info (which was charged right away)...I didnt receive any sort of invoice or receipt, so it was kind of like, slide your $700 under the door and wait. If my shoes had come back with brown edge dressing instead of natural, I am not sure that I would have had a leg to stand on, but alas, they turned out great.

The guys at the NYC store (Ralph, etc) may sound grumpy and short but I attribute this to them being New Yorkers and me being a Southerner.


----------



## MinnMD (May 6, 2008)

*Alden shoes*

Brooks Brothers. You can try the shoes on before buying.

ShoeMart. Whiskey, ravello, and and cigar shell cordovan which are difficult to find from other sources.

MinnMD


----------



## chiamdream (Aug 7, 2009)

Brooksfan said:


> Giesche Shoes in Glen Ellyn, Illinois. Gary Giesche will fit you perfectly and will order anything you need. He is a true professional and Alden should be proud to have them carrying the brand.


Good to know. I was not impressed with Hanig's in the Hancock Tower. You'd have thought they'd be a bit more enthusiastic about helping me buy $400 shoes.


----------



## DocJott (Jun 27, 2010)

My only experience so far is with TheShoeMart: Good communication both via e-mail and phone, fast delivery, reasonable price. Will definately buy from them again.


----------



## DonV (Apr 2, 2006)

chiamdream said:


> Good to know. I was not impressed with Hanig's in the Hancock Tower. You'd have thought they'd be a bit more enthusiastic about helping me buy $400 shoes.


I'll second Giesche. As is common, they didn't have narrow widths in stock for cordovan shoes, but rather than trying to talk me into a D width, Gary called in to Alden to see if he could get me some narrows to try. These wouldn't be available for some time, if at all, and I wasn't sure about waiting for so long to get shoes I wasn't sure would fit (this was the first time I'd tried any Aldens). Again, no pressure from Gary - he actually suggested that in my case it might be best for me to order from some of the online stores that stock narrows. Now that I have a slightly better idea of my sizing, I would definitely go ahead and order through him if I want another pair.

Regarding Hanig's, my experience wasn't bad. The weird thing, though, was that although they offered to order narrow widths for some of the cordovan shoes I was looking at, the guy kept insisting that some of the other Aldens were D width only - even though I see them as stock sizes on Alden's website and at pretty much every other Alden dealer. You can't order shoes from someone who insists they don't exist.


----------



## jhcam8 (Aug 26, 2008)

I've bought the most from Shoemart via UPS. Some from Leather Soul, Blackbird, and Gilbert Footwear. No problems and I continue as a customer of all.


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

I will add that I too have had a pretty unhappy experience with Alden of Carmel as well in the past.


----------



## jhcam8 (Aug 26, 2008)

closerlook said:


> I will add that I too have had a pretty unhappy experience with Alden of Carmel as well in the past.


While I wouldn't necessarily call my one dealing a bad experience, it was generally unsatisfactory and I've avoided the merchant hence.


----------



## Winthorp (Feb 4, 2010)

The Rambler said:


> Around Philadelphia, Sherman Bros. is hard to beat for selection and price.


I second that. I go to the Sansom location and Bruce (the owner) takes great care of me. He knows his Aldens and knows his customers. He's also cut me a break from time to time - not surprising though since I've bought at least 2 pairs of shells from him a year for the last 3 years running, plus some other random stuff. I've got a pair of chromexcel Indy boots on order with him right now - can't wait until they come in, hopefully early October.


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

Joe at Alden DC is great.


----------



## harvey_birdman (Mar 10, 2008)

The Rambler said:


> Around Philadelphia, Sherman Bros. is hard to beat for selection and price.


x2. I have purchased several shoes from Sherman Bros. My next shoe purchase will be through Sherman Bros.

The worst was at the Madison Ave store. I was unimpressed by the selection and the service was questionable. I appeared to know more about the shoe than the salesperson.


----------



## Mr. Mac (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm hurt that no one nominated me for my $99.99 Alden closeouts last year! :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## maximar (Jan 11, 2010)

Mr. Mac said:


> I'm hurt that no one nominated me for my $99.99 Alden closeouts last year! :icon_smile_wink:


What is your store?


----------



## closerlook (Sep 3, 2008)

harvey_birdman said:


> x2. I have purchased several shoes from Sherman Bros. My next shoe purchase will be through Sherman Bros.
> 
> The worst was at the Madison Ave store. I was unimpressed by the selection and the service was questionable. I appeared to know more about the shoe than the salesperson.


That is frightening. They put me in the wrong size a few times, the result of which was wasted money on my part. They have been good in other ways though. Sherman Brothers got the size right. Trust me when I say LISTEN TO BRUCE. He knows.


----------



## Mike147 (Jan 15, 2006)

Moulded Shoe has been the best for me. They originally fit me in the Modified Last, and it completely changed my outlook on men's dress shoes. I deal with Ronnie mainly - he knows his customers well, bends over backwards to help and they have a full service cobbler shop for repairs and resole - both standard and orthopedic. I've had a few hiccups with them along the way, but nothing we haven't been able to work through. Of course - styling is limited and Shell nearly impossible... I buy virtually all of my footwear from them, they do all of my repairs and resole and I've also had them add rocker soles to a pair of dress shoes without making them look like 'grandpa' shoes. 

Worst experience was with Truform in NYC - they fit me in a pair of Barrie Last Shoes that didn't fit and refused to work with me when a tear quickly developed by an eyelet in the shell cordovan. Alden took care of me when the retailer would not...


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Anybody buy Aldens through O'Connell's?


----------



## well-kept (May 6, 2006)

Mike147 said:


> Worst experience was with Truform in NYC - ...


Attitude and arrogance with a capital "A" but nothing to back it up. After the owner insisted that they were the best shoemakers, sellers and repairmen in the world, no exaggeration, they put the wrong thickness heel toplifts on a pair of Lobbs and charged me twice what the repair would have cost anywhere else in New York. Never went in again.


----------



## Califax (Jul 10, 2015)

I have to second the negative on Alden of Carmel - truly bad.

The Alden store on Madison ave - there are three peeps I've dealt with: the owner who is very rough around the edges and can be quite volatile and manipulative - but, on the other hand, he knows his stuff. The other two younger guys don't know nearly as much, but if _you_ know what you're doing, they are far easier to handle.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Califax said:


> I have to second the negative on Alden of Carmel - truly bad.
> 
> The Alden store on Madison ave - there are three peeps I've dealt with: the owner who is very rough around the edges and can be quite volatile and manipulative - but, on the other hand, he knows his stuff. The other two younger guys don't know nearly as much, but if _you_ know what you're doing, they are far easier to handle.


Interesting. Could you please give examples as to how he's attempted to manipulate you and/or how you've been able to handle the other employees?

Please don't mistake my tone for one of doubt, I'm genuinely curious. Thanks.


----------



## Califax (Jul 10, 2015)

SG_67 said:


> Interesting. Could you please give examples as to how he's attempted to manipulate you and/or how you've been able to handle the other employees?
> 
> Please don't mistake my tone for one of doubt, I'm genuinely curious. Thanks.


Have you ever been in a semi-high pressure sales environment? That would describe his demeanor. It's not terribly subtle; but it's not extreme either.

Typical sales tactics would include: playing people off one another, subtly working on people's perceived weakness/insecurities, getting peeps to want his approval, hectoring one person, all smiles for the next guy.....high pressure here, low pressure there....and always hovering over it all, his temper seems always on the verge of exploding.

I've spent a fair amount of time there and have witnessed this sort of thing quite a lot; one is always part of the "field" if he is there, whether one likes it or not.

Now, he does know his stuff - but I must say:


I don't like being around people like that in general. I don't think that kind of sales environment is helpful usually. I much prefer a consultive/helpful/friendly posture where we are both trying to find the right thing, educating each other, etc.
I once got talked/brow beaten by him into purchasing a pair of shoes that I really didn't think fit (more below).

The younger guys are much more laid back; they are all-too glad to go get another pair out back so I can compare one fit with another, without the glowering and complaining that the owner will do (to apply pressure here, get the other milling around to want his approval, etc.)

Regarding those pair of shoes that didn't fit quite right. A few days later, I called to see when the owner would be in; and simply went when he wasn't there. Tried on the slightly larger size and presto they fit like a glove. It's not that I "handled" the younger guy; he (and the other one) was just easier to deal with and in my opinion a far better sales person.

On the other hand, in the owner's defense he has a great many people coming in off the streets, many tourists, who simply are interested in getting sized for an internet purchase. It makes him absolutely livid. And I get that. But that attitude sort of seeps into his relationships with everyone, even someone who has purchased before from him.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

Califax said:


> Have you ever been in a semi-high pressure sales environment? That would describe his demeanor. It's not terribly subtle; but it's not extreme either.
> 
> Typical sales tactics would include: playing people off one another, subtly working on people's perceived weakness/insecurities, getting peeps to want his approval, hectoring one person, all smiles for the next guy.....high pressure here, low pressure there....and always hovering over it all, his temper seems always on the verge of exploding.
> 
> ...


Got it. I guess I've never experienced such tactics.

If ever I got a whiff of something like that, I'd probably walk out.


----------



## Concordia (Sep 30, 2004)

I've dealt with Leather Soul (not with Aldens, but enough to know that they run a good shop), Alden SF (sized for LHS and happy with the purchase), Alden Madison (fit me pretty well for a Barrie Norwegian), and Ben Silver (excellent on-line service).

Next up, I'm hoping to make a kill on loafers in odd-colored shell from Shoemart, which seems to make a habit of getting a few in stock. Vibes are good at the moment.

The only thing I'd say is that since the Alden lasts can be all over the street as far as sizing, you're well-advised to try your first pair at a big shop that can compare a 10.5EEE vs an 11E, or whatever. That rules out the Andover Shop and a lot of other places. A pair of steel shanks the wrong size could be genuinely painful.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Based on the number of pairs of Alden's purchased from each vendor, The ShoeMart and LeatherSoul seem to be my favorites. Both know their product(s) and are very helpful throughout the purchasing process...it's been a pleasure doing business with both of them. I have purchased two pair of Alden's from Alden of Carmel and as others have reported, the owner can be a bit off-putting...he is certainly abrupt and never forgiving in his interactions. However, I know of no one who knows more about Alden shoes and boots!


----------



## Semper Jeep (Oct 11, 2011)

Alden of DC is my favorite to deal with. So much so that I make it a point to stop in and look (and usually end up buying a pair or two) every time I go to DC, even though I need nothing.

I've also had great service with LeatherSoul and FransBoone.

I'll admit that the folks at Alden Madison Avenue (or whatever the proper name for the NYC store is) seem a bit aloof, but a few years ago I was on the phone with them looking for a few different "rare" styles in my particular size. Of course they had none in stock and they offered to take my name and phone number in case they should ever get any. I rolled my eyes and thought, "Yeah right, that phone call will never come!" but since then they have followed through on multiple occasions and called to let me know that something I requested 3+ years ago is now available.

As for Alden of Carmel - I've bought probably a half dozen pair from them, including my first ever Alden back in 2009, and have had nothing but good experiences. I have found Adam to be extremely honest and forthright and would not hesitate to buy from him again.


----------



## Bato (Feb 5, 2010)

I have purchased from the DC store with no complaints. 

When I was at H. Stockton during their recent sale, I casually inquired about recrafting the pair I was wearing that day (purchased from BB, not H. Stockton) as well as the cost to have the tan tassels on display made in a C width. My salesman, Tom, responded by giving me a prepaid Alden return bag and informed me that there is no up-charge to order the display shoe in a C width. Other local Alden retailers may offer similar services and pricing, so even if not in one of the aforementioned cities, it may be worth a shot to ask.

Although I cannot speak highly enough of Tom (and H. Stockton as a whole), I am not sure this would be the most effective way for folks new to Alden or those trying a shoe built on an unfamiliar last to get the perfect fit, but I know what I want, so it works out great for me.


----------

